# What kind of Belt Grinders do you guys have?



## andygraybeal

I've gotten my eyeballs oogling a Burr King 960-272. It'll be two years before I can afford it. If I can save consistently & cut back on my expensive beer habit, I might be able to have it.

What do you guys have (for use with knives particularly) ??

Andy


----------



## Pabloz

Delta 1x42, Coote 2x72 and a TW-90.

PZ


----------



## Salty dog

Not sure what it is but it scares me.


----------



## JMJones

KMG grinder.


----------



## jmforge

Variable speed KMG and a Jancy Radiusmaster. Still have a 2 x 42 Craftsman around somewhere,


----------



## zitangy

*Palmgren * 2 x 42 inch belt grinder though I have been using the 1 inch wide belts. Will be trying the 2 x 42 inch belts in future. Normally use the 220 grit adn 1,000 grit belts. Like it as the center portion ( flat piece ) can be adjusted.
essential for some convexity grinding. Another feature I like abt this machine is the auto tracking on belts ( always dead center)

Recently i bought the 4 in x 30 inch grinder ( *china made)*. this wld be great for small wood working esp handle makers as the flat surface is not adjustable. THus I only have a small area to work with.. near the rollers to work on the edge and spine.

Great for removing dings, rounding of spine and tip of bolster problem and general steel removal on the edge when needed.

*Dream Grinder..* the 72 inch belt grinder that allows you to change the platten 
Have fun..


----------



## Don Nguyen

I use my buddies KMG to do most of the work but clean everything on an old 6x48 Craftsman Sander.


----------



## Bill Burke

Two burr kings and a tw 90 and two 9 inch disk sanders


----------



## Jameson

[/IMG]

These are on sale now for $60 at HF so I bit the bullet and bought one two weeks ago. Before I was using a large delta stand belt/disc sander and this is slower and allows a little more precise work. This is by FAR not a top of the line product, but not the worst for starters. The rpms are 1080 for the belt and 1800 or so for the disc from what I read in the manual. 

Name Combination 4" x 36" Belt/6" Disc Sander
SKU 97181
Brand Central Machinery






https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B7R2ektOEbo8WEFOeW9JUEVGNTQ


----------



## RRLOVER

I welded up a KMG clone and it works great. I will be getting a TW-90 in the spring.


----------



## andygraybeal

zitangy said:


> *Palmgren * 2 x 42 inch belt grinder though I have been using the 1 inch wide belts. Will be trying the 2 x 42 inch belts in future. Normally use the 220 grit adn 1,000 grit belts. Like it as the center portion ( flat piece ) can be adjusted.
> essential for some convexity grinding. Another feature I like abt this machine is the auto tracking on belts ( always dead center)


Zitangy,
Something like this?
http://www.palmgren.com/product_info.php?products_id=184

It's $200. That sounds like I can afford that soon enough.
Is it slow RPM or variable speed?
Andy


----------



## Don Nguyen

Something like that usually runs pretty fast, single speed. The Craftsman version does, at least.


----------



## tgraypots

check out wilton grinders and wayne coe's grinders. I have a wayne coe disc grinder with variable speed and reverse, and a grizzly 2x72.


----------



## Mike Davis

I use a variable speed KMG, a craftsman 1x42 and a variable speed 9" disc with interchangable plates. Will soon be adding a TW-90 and maybe a horizontal 2x72 also


----------



## Don Nguyen

Mike, doesn't the TW-90 go horizontal too? Or would you get a dedicated horizontal for the extra efficiency?


----------



## jmforge

That's how you use the surface grinding attachment on a TW-90. I'm not sure it has the "flatbed" feature of the purpose built horizontal grinders like the KMG.


Don Nguyen said:


> Mike, doesn't the TW-90 go horizontal too? Or would you get a dedicated horizontal for the extra efficiency?


----------



## Mike Davis

Sorry, forgot to add yhe 5hp 3x132 that is almost done. That one will be a hogger


----------



## zitangy

That's the one...

No variable speed function . Can' t remember the exact speed.

Good luck adn have fun..

rgds

d




andygraybeal said:


> Zitangy,
> Something like this?
> http://www.palmgren.com/product_info.php?products_id=184
> 
> It's $200. That sounds like I can afford that soon enough.
> Is it slow RPM or variable speed?
> Andy


----------



## zitangy

https://sites.google.com/site/vorpalcustomknives/shop-techniques-3/grinders

useful site as it list of available grinders and also somewhere below.. you can purchase the plans to make one if you are a real handly man...

Good luck
D


----------



## zitangy

http://www.cnccookbook.com/CCKnifeMakingGrinders.htm

D


----------



## RoanRoks29

Jameson said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> These are on sale now for $60 at HF so I bit the bullet and bought one two weeks ago. Before I was using a large delta stand belt/disc sander and this is slower and allows a little more precise work. This is by FAR not a top of the line product, but not the worst for starters. The rpms are 1080 for the belt and 1800 or so for the disc from what I read in the manual.
> 
> Name Combination 4" x 36" Belt/6" Disc Sander
> SKU 97181
> Brand Central Machinery
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B7R2ektOEbo8WEFOeW9JUEVGNTQ



I have one similar , it doesnt have the disc sander cause that one wasnt on sale when I went haha so I got the cheaper version. 
Simple 1x30 belt and 3400 rpms , its tiny but a beast!! I think it was only $30 bucks too!!:happymug:


----------



## Bill Burke

the tw90 can be set up with a flat grinding attachment and work rest or with a small wheel and workrest in the horizontal mode


----------



## Don Nguyen

Mike Davis said:


> Sorry, forgot to add yhe 5hp 3x132 that is almost done. That one will be a hogger



What in the name of bananas! I've been dreaming of such a thing for a long time. It would be extremely awesome if you found a way to get it water cooled. That would be some _*serious*_ grinding.


----------



## Mike Davis

Actually, it will have water cooled platens. I plan on doing a 15 inch long platen, as i find myself always wanting a longer platen on my KMG. Also working on a 36" diameter platen.


----------



## jmforge

Mike, did you get the cooler from Nathan? I have it, the flat, 36 and 72 and just order a "lengthwise" 72. I am talking with him (and getting some input from Ray Kirk, Toni Oostendorp and others who do a lot of integrals) about seeing if we can come up with an integral grinder that sits on top, but has the platen adjustment and the small wheel setup like Uncle Al's machine without the "high sides" to the platen slot and the $675 price tag.


Mike Davis said:


> Actually, it will have water cooled platens. I plan on doing a 15 inch long platen, as i find myself always wanting a longer platen on my KMG. Also working on a 36" diameter platen.


----------



## Mike Davis

I like the idea of the 72 veetical, but if. you are planning in single bevel stuff, you might want to consider 36 or 48. 72 i dont think will be deep enough for urasuki. Still an intriguing idea  i am also interested in seeing the integral platen...pics  Shooting to have the 3x132 done within the nezt two weeks


----------



## jmforge

Yeah, I just did a knife with a 72 grind and it is pretty subtle. I have the regular 36 platen, so if Nathan does a few more, i will get one of those next round.


Mike Davis said:


> I like the idea of the 72 veetical, but if. you are planning in single bevel stuff, you might want to consider 36 or 48. 72 i dont think will be deep enough for urasuki. Still an intriguing idea  i am also interested in seeing the integral platen...pics  Shooting to have the 3x132 done within the nezt two weeks


----------



## Beohbe

So I recently inherited a house from my father, which was my grandparents house before that. In the basement is an old lathe, and at the end of the lathe is an odd belt sander. Took me a while to find the attachment, but the lathe powers the sander. Kinda crazy to explain, so I shot a short video to show it in action.

[video=youtube;IyNMdtfbb0s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyNMdtfbb0s&feature=youtu.be[/video]

I haven't used it yet, because I just found that attachment for it today, but my grandfather used to sharpen lawnmower blades and scissors and whatnot as a second job way back when. Gonna play with it sometime this week, using some old beater knives I have around the house.


----------



## Squilliam

Wow. That is quite something!


----------



## Beohbe

Squilliam said:


> Wow. That is quite something!



Haha, it's definitely unique. 

Anybody have a link to somewhere that would have all the belts I would need? I've searched around a little myself, but I'd like to find someplace reputable. Not sure what's what as far as that goes.
The old ones I found in the basement are 1x44. I can use 42" if I don't use the wheel in the middle/back, and possible using all three wheels if I take the vertical backing plate off. 
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## vicv

I use a 1"x42" Viel. I buy all my belts from Lee Valley. They're reputable and carry 3M and Klingspor in 1x42 size


----------



## ThEoRy

I just bought the 1x30 from harbor freight. Got a Drill press too. Handle time soon?


----------



## Beohbe

vicv said:


> I use a 1"x42" Viel. I buy all my belts from Lee Valley. They're reputable and carry 3M and Klingspor in 1x42 size



Right on, Lee Valley was the main site I was looking at.


----------



## vicv

that's good then. There's also tons of options on supergrit and trugrit but they more carry 2x72 belts for knife makers. Their selection of smaller belts isn't very good and there's a lot of holes in the lineups. Definitely check them out. EconAbrasives too


----------



## Shangster

I have a 1x42 Viel that works well for most small sharpening jobs. But here’s three improvements I found necessary:
1. Zapstrap the power cord to the frame
2. Replace the stock microscopic rubber shoes with something more substantial
3. Add a carrying handle. I used a piece of wooden dowel and baling wire.


----------



## HSC /// Knives

Burr king 1272 220v with vfd 
Hardcore billet grinder with various attachments 
Kmg horizontal 2x48
9” disc variable 
Kalamazoo 4x36 in horizontal fashion


----------



## Dendrobatez

Shangster said:


> I have a 1x42 Viel that works well for most small sharpening jobs. But here’s three improvements I found necessary:
> 1. Zapstrap the power cord to the frame
> 2. Replace the stock microscopic rubber shoes with something more substantial
> 3. Add a carrying handle. I used a piece of wooden dowel and baling wire.



You were going real deep into the archive on this 7yo thread lol! Also that grit- micron chart is great, i always have a brain fart going from my Norton belts to a trizact.

Anyway I use a pretty standard KMG 2x72 that I was lucky enough to pick up second hand but basically new.


----------



## Ploppy Blobby

Built a 2x72 from metal and parts bought on ebay and it works but is not perfect by any means. Initially regretted not just forking out more cash to buy one ready to go but having read @Matus nightmare trying to source one in Europe have felt b it better about my bodge machine.


----------



## Bensbites

I am looking around at 2 x 72s. I think I want an ameribrade, maybe OBM, or a diy build like the kit from houseworks


----------



## kbright

2x72 KMG 
4x36 
1x30 disassembled for mods 
12 inch disk, modified horizontal (recently sold this) 

I shop around for abrasives. Recommend Tru Grit and Pop's.


----------



## RDalman

I have a "finslipat exclusive grinder" that made my life alot better. Direct drive 3 hp, 400v kbac (i think it's called) vfd. Runs about 30m/s on 60hz, ~60 kg iron frame and is pretty much completely vibration free. Mostly run 30 cm wheel and glass platen.


----------



## Ploppy Blobby

RDalman said:


> finslipat exclusive grinder


That looks like an awesome bit of kit!


----------



## Tim Rowland

Pheer 2x72 with a 2hp Baldor motor and VFD, 6" drive wheel to really get it moving, can go to 5800rpm!
Various attachments for it.
4x36 / 6" combo sander
12" disc sander
1x30 Rikon


----------



## Dendrobatez

Tim Rowland said:


> Pheer 2x72 with a 2hp Baldor motor and VFD, 6" drive wheel to really get it moving, can go to 5800rpm!
> Various attachments for it.
> 4x36 / 6" combo sander
> 12" disc sander
> 1x30 Rikon



Everyone is making me jealous with their disc sanders...


----------



## Tim Rowland

Dendrobatez said:


> Everyone is making me jealous with their disc sanders...



Don't be to jealous, Mine is a simple single speed 12" disc with no reverse. Mainly just used for flattening handle materials.
I would really like to add a nice 9" reversible disc sander with VFD. Been wanting to grab a 1deg. beveled 9" disc and build one.


----------



## Chicagohawkie

Mikita 4x24


----------



## Matus

After really exceptionally bad and expensive experience with a private maker (a sad story, there are so many skilled guys out there) I decided to bite the bullet ... asked my wife for the cash ... and ordered a grinder from Claryx. It is robust and very flexible at the same time. I am very happy with it.


----------



## gregfisk

I built my own version of a 2x72 which I’ve modified a few times now. I’m pretty happy with it now. I also built a 12” disk sander but also have an old Delta 12” disk sander. I have three 6x48” belt sanders I use in the vertical position each with a different grit sandpaper and all lined up in a row. These work great for grinding simple steels and aluminum. They are great for squaring up metal parts and then smoothing them up. I also use them for making my knife handles. My next build will be a horizontal grinder that will except 2x42 and 2x72 inch belts. Honestly, I don’t think you can have too many sanders. It saves a ton of time not having to constantly switch belts.


----------



## gregfisk

In regards to belts I really like Red Label ceramic belts. I use these on my 2x72 and on my 6x48 sanders. They cost less than the Norton Blaze and last just as long, for me anyway.


----------



## Chuckles

I have a grizzly 1x42 newly /disc combo grinder. 

Had an Esteem 2x72 with a vertical to horizontal flip plate and vfd. Very nice quality and price point.


----------



## Ploppy Blobby

gregfisk said:


> really like Red Label ceramic belts


Same here, and can actually get them in the UK !!!


----------



## gregfisk

Mike Davis said:


> Actually, it will have water cooled platens. I plan on doing a 15 inch long platen, as i find myself always wanting a longer platen on my KMG. Also working on a 36" diameter platen.


One of the modifications I did one my diy 2x72 is lengthen the platen to 12”. I originally built it at 8” but that always seemed not quite long enough. The other change I made was making it easy to change the angle of the platen. Now I can flip it to about 60 degrees while still using the platen or if I keep going to 90 degrees I have a slack belt.

If I were in the market for a grinder I would make sure it had a lot of options available for it. The more I use my grinder the more I wish it could do.


----------



## Bensbites

gregfisk said:


> One of the modifications I did one my diy 2x72 is lengthen the platen to 12”. I originally built it at 8” but that always seemed not quite long enough. The other change I made was making it easy to change the angle of the platen. Now I can flip it to about 60 degrees while still using the platen or if I keep going to 90 degrees I have a slack belt.
> 
> If I were in the market for a grinder I would make sure it had a lot of options available for it. The more I use my grinder the more I wish it could do.


I am seriously considering building the revolution kit from housemade.us. One of the things that may push me to build vs buy is the longer platen.


----------



## gregfisk

Bensbites said:


> I am seriously considering building the revolution kit from housemade.us. One of the things that may push me to build vs buy is the longer platen.


I’ve been following that build and it seems like a decent machine. It’s certainly built well and the price is good for the precut parts you get. The platen works similarly to mine in that it drops back at an angle. Mine uses a knob to loosen the platen for instant adjustment. I’ve never liked having to use wrenches or drivers to adjust things.

I considered making my sander so it can be used in the horizontal position as well. I ultimately decided I would build a purpose built horizontal grinder instead. One that can take multiple sized belts. The reason for this is being able to jump from one position to the next quickly is important to me. It goes back to my original post regarding multiple sanders lined up with different grit paper on each one. It is nice though to have one machine that does multiple tasks. And it certainly takes up less room. I actually recommended the house sander to my cousin a few weeks ago.


----------



## HSC /// Knives

Matus said:


> After really exceptionally bad and expensive experience with a private maker (a sad story, there are so many skilled guys out there) I decided to bite the bullet ... asked my wife for the cash ... and ordered a grinder from Claryx. It is robust and very flexible at the same time. I am very happy with it.


does a Claryx work with 2"x72" belts? or you need different EU sized belts?


----------



## Matus

HSC /// Knives said:


> does a Claryx work with 2"x72" belts? or you need different EU sized belts?



It works with large range of belt lenghts. I have used belts as short as 1500mm. 72” is around 1830 mm, not far from 2000 mm (the standard EU length). One would have to check with them whether the 500mm (20”) contact wheel is compatible with 72” belts, or whether one would have to go with smaller wheel (eg. 420mm) or 2000mm belt.

You can even order it with 1.5x1.5” sized tool arms (Instead of 30x30 mm) so that you can than use 3rd party attachments made locally in US.


----------



## Bensbites

Matus said:


> It works with large range of belt lenghts. I have used belts as short as 1500mm. 72” is around 1830 mm, not far from 2000 mm (the standard EU length). One would have to check with them whether the 500mm (20”) contact wheel is compatible with 72” belts, or whether one would have to go with smaller wheel (eg. 420mm) or 2000mm belt.
> 
> You can even order it with 1.5x1.5” sized tool arms (Instead of 30x30 mm) so that you can than use 3rd party attachments made locally in US.


I have a buddy in the US with one he loves it. He has left the maker world and I could probably get someone a deal in the US.


----------



## Barashka

This is not a joke .. I actually used this to make some handles!
Bult 1x30 from some rollerblading wheels a 2x4 and a dremel (that I also use to drill the tang hole)


----------



## esoo

Barashka said:


> This is not a joke .. I actually used this to make some handles!
> Bult 1x30 from some rollerblading wheels a 2x4 and a dremel (that I also use to drill the tang hole)
> View attachment 84068


 I like the ingenuity.


----------



## Bensbites

Barashka said:


> This is not a joke .. I actually used this to make some handles!
> Bult 1x30 from some rollerblading wheels a 2x4 and a dremel (that I also use to drill the tang hole)
> View attachment 84068


That’s pretty awesome. I used a cheap 4 x 36 for a while. Recently I upgraded to a rigid oscillating edge sander, they are about $250 at the orange store. Having a solid table 90 degrees to the belt makes for an awesome tool. My 2x72 build will be only for blades.


----------



## roughrider

Kalamazoo 1x42 belt sander.


----------



## gregfisk

Mike Davis said:


> I like the idea of the 72 veetical, but if. you are planning in single bevel stuff, you might want to consider 36 or 48. 72 i dont think will be deep enough for urasuki. Still an intriguing idea  i am also interested in seeing the integral platen...pics  Shooting to have the 3x132 done within the nezt two weeks


Mike, did you get the sander finished? I would love to see a picture of it. I started building a 4x132” a couple of years ago before I got into making knives and working with metal. Then I decided it took up too much room for how often I would use it. I ended up building a 2x72 instead. For metal working, which I’m doing more and more of now a 3” version would make more sense. Is yours horizontal? That’s what I was building at the time. My next project will be a horizontal grinder I can use multiple size belts on.


----------



## NO ChoP!

Built this. 3 speed pulley. 1hp motor.
Also have 
1x42 kalamazoo
1x42 Delta with 8" disc
2x 12" Rikon discs

Will be upgrading to a ots vfd grinder soon...


----------



## robrpb

NO ChoP! said:


> Built this. 3 speed pulley. 1hp motor.
> Also have
> 1x42 kalamazoo
> 1x42 Delta with 8" disc
> 2x 12" Rikon discs
> 
> Will be upgrading to a ots vfd grinder soon...



I'm impressed with your talent. Nice job.


----------



## blorp

NO ChoP! said:


> View attachment 86495
> 
> Built this. 3 speed pulley. 1hp motor.
> Also have
> 1x42 kalamazoo
> 1x42 Delta with 8" disc
> 2x 12" Rikon discs
> 
> Will be upgrading to a ots vfd grinder soon...



How is the rikon holding up?


----------



## blorp

roughrider said:


> Kalamazoo 1x42 belt sander.


Do you feel like the 1/3 hp is holding you back at all?


----------



## blorp

NO ChoP! said:


> View attachment 86495
> 
> Built this. 3 speed pulley. 1hp motor.
> Also have
> 1x42 kalamazoo
> 1x42 Delta with 8" disc
> 2x 12" Rikon discs
> 
> Will be upgrading to a ots vfd grinder soon...



Also did you cut/mill the steel yourself?


----------



## NO ChoP!

@blorp I have had one of the rikons for about 7 years and made a million handles and sayas with it. Picked up the second used so I don't have to switch from 90° to 45° repeatedly.

The Kalamazoo I use for wood mostly. The platen and table are horrendous. The motor is a Baldor, so there is some value here, as you'd be hard pressed to buy just the motor with switch and cord for less than this entire machine. The good is I can change belts on this thing lightning fast. I prefer the Delta 1x42 in use, but changing belts is more of a chore. I keep a low grit zirconia belt on it so I don't have to fuss with it often. 

I traded a ZT pocket knife for a guy to weld the frame up for me on the 2x72. He threw in the older 3/4 hp motor, which runs fine for now.


----------



## gregfisk

Mike Davis said:


> Sorry, forgot to add yhe 5hp 3x132 that is almost done. That one will be a hogger


I posted this already awhile ago but I would love to see a picture or two of this grinder if you get the chance.


----------



## blorp

NO ChoP! said:


> @blorp I have had one of the rikons for about 7 years and made a million handles and sayas with it. Picked up the second used so I don't have to switch from 90° to 45° repeatedly.
> 
> The Kalamazoo I use for wood mostly. The platen and table are horrendous. The motor is a Baldor, so there is some value here, as you'd be hard pressed to buy just the motor with switch and cord for less than this entire machine. The good is I can change belts on this thing lightning fast. I prefer the Delta 1x42 in use, but changing belts is more of a chore. I keep a low grit zirconia belt on it so I don't have to fuss with it often.
> 
> I traded a ZT pocket knife for a guy to weld the frame up for me on the 2x72. He threw in the older 3/4 hp motor, which runs fine for now.



Glad to hear a recommendation on Rikon then, I don't see anyone with one. Maybe I'm just not looking hard enough though


----------



## NO ChoP!

@blorp

They have 2 different 12" grinders. The one I have has a better quality 1/2hp motor @1725rpm. A solid cast table and well built tilting mechanisms. The other model entices with higher hp, but uses a stamped table and plastic bits in the mechanism. Rikon is well built stuff usually.


----------



## inferno

i have a parkside 75x457mm grinder from lidl. it cost about 30€. i run it with 40/60/80 grit belts. 
belt speed is around 170-250m/minute (not second). i can grind out a hardened 200mm kitchen blade in about 45-60 minutes. using up maybe 3 belts.

i have made quite a few blades with it. and i like it. i will keep using it until it dies. then i will get another one just like it but better. 75x533 (blue bosch one).


----------



## blorp

inferno said:


> i have a parkside 75x457mm grinder from lidl. it cost about 30€. i run it with 40/60/80 grit belts.
> belt speed is around 170-250m/minute (not second). i can grind out a hardened 200mm kitchen blade in about 45-60 minutes. using up maybe 3 belts.
> 
> i have made quite a few blades with it. and i like it. i will keep using it until it dies. then i will get another one just like it but better. 75x533 (blue bosch one).



What's the horsepower on this thingy


----------



## blorp

Barashka said:


> This is not a joke .. I actually used this to make some handles!
> Bult 1x30 from some rollerblading wheels a 2x4 and a dremel (that I also use to drill the tang hole)
> View attachment 84068



This is somewhat genius, ngl


----------



## blorp

Tim Rowland said:


> Pheer 2x72 with a 2hp Baldor motor and VFD, 6" drive wheel to really get it moving, can go to 5800rpm!
> Various attachments for it.
> 4x36 / 6" combo sander
> 12" disc sander
> 1x30 Rikon



Which rikon model? What did you get it for and how is it holding up?


----------



## blorp

NO ChoP! said:


> @blorp
> 
> They have 2 different 12" grinders. The one I have has a better quality 1/2hp motor @1725rpm. A solid cast table and well built tilting mechanisms. The other model entices with higher hp, but uses a stamped table and plastic bits in the mechanism. Rikon is well built stuff usually.



Glad to hear that, still trying to play around with what would be the best starter setup for me. Trying handles first, but ideally want to be able to do knives too


----------



## Tim Rowland

blorp said:


> Which rikon model? What did you get it for and how is it holding up?



I will have to look at it when I get home for the model number.
I used it about 8 years ago when I first started shaping handles and trying my hand at small knives. I moved to a 2x42 about a year later and used that for a few years until I stepped up to a 2x72 about 3 years ago.
The 1x30 Rikon has been sitting in a box with a ton of new belts for years, very seldom it gets used for some tight curves on some sculpted handles as a 1" belt has more flex


----------



## NO ChoP!

@blorp check out the 1×42 machines with the 8" disc. A bit better quality and better motors. They make them by Delta, Grizzly, Shop Fox, Rikon; and they are all nearly the same. Great machine for woodworking. 

If your going to get into metal, and want to start cheap, find a dedicated 2x42 machine. They run a bit quick, but are built more for the task. 

In the future, if you step up to a 2x72 machine, you can still dedicate the smaller machine to a specific task.

Trying to buy one machine for wood and metal without going vfd 2x72 with multiple attachments is tough.


----------



## Taz575

I would look at a 2x42 and see if you can modify it to run a small wheel arm and a different size belt. 

Look up the Jiffy Conversion for a 4x36" belt sander. I did a similar modification to another belt sander to run a small wheel setup.

I will try to get better pics, took this from a video I took of it. Arm sticking out perpendicular to the 2 main drive/tension wheels, a piece to hold the small wheel itself (I used Bader small wheels with the bare shaft at the end) and some spacers to get the small wheel holder more in the center of the 2 existing wheels. I have a 1750 rpm motor stepped down with a 1.75" pulley on motor and 4" on drive wheel, so its around 800 RPM or so and I haven't cooked any bearings yet!






You should be able to do something similar with a small wheel holder for the 2x42, maybe turn it into a 2x60 or 2x72"? Hardest part is making sure the arm is stiff and doesn't vibrate, may need to add dome vertical supports for it. If I didn't order the AmeriBrade, I would have redone the whole setup from scratch. You may be able to find an older 4x36 with a beefy frame to do something like this to. The newer HF ones are sheet metal frames and flimsy.


----------



## inferno

blorp said:


> What's the horsepower on this thingy



600w


----------



## NO ChoP!

^^doesn't speak 'merican.


----------



## inferno

it says 600w on the box but i think thats the power it consumes. i think it puts out 300-350w to the belt.
and while this is almost like a toy, if you're only making a knife every month or 2 then it doesn't really matter if you have to grind for 1h or 10 minutes.


----------



## Bensbites

750 watts is a HP


----------



## da_mich*

Peugeot EnergySand 200 ASP 550W. It´s not the most powerful but enough for making handles or something else.


----------



## tostadas

inferno said:


> i have a parkside 75x457mm grinder from lidl. it cost about 30€. i run it with 40/60/80 grit belts.
> belt speed is around 170-250m/minute (not second). i can grind out a hardened 200mm kitchen blade in about 45-60 minutes. using up maybe 3 belts.
> 
> i have made quite a few blades with it. and i like it. i will keep using it until it dies. then i will get another one just like it but better. 75x533 (blue bosch one).


Curious, what is this being attached to?


----------



## inferno

the grinder is clamped to a piece of wood, that is the claped to an angle iron that i welded to a round bar, thats welded to a heavy base. i use that to clamp knives to when i grind them


----------



## demirtasem

Hello all. I'd like to make my own handles as a hobby and looking for a belt sander. I don't have any experience on this, so a friend of mine suggested me the one below for beginners. I wonder what would be your suggestions. I don't have much space so portability is really important. 

I'm mostly gonna do western handles (maybe some wa handles too) and some grinding on soft steels. Also which grits should you suggest for this kind of work? Thank you. 

CENTRAL MACHINERY - 1 In. X 30 In. Belt Sander


----------



## kbright

@demirtasem Many people use a 1x30 belt sander for handle work. One of the problems is that high speed belts and especially fine grit belts, will burn the wood. Unless you are doing a large number of handles, you might want to try using rasps, files, and sandpaper wrapped around blocks or dowels. The 1x30 belts at 80 or 100 grit might not burn, but 220 and finer grits will burn the handle wood, especially end grain.


----------



## birdsfan

demirtasem said:


> Hello all. I'd like to make my own handles as a hobby and looking for a belt sander. I don't have any experience on this, so a friend of mine suggested me the one below for beginners. I wonder what would be your suggestions. I don't have much space so portability is really important.
> 
> I'm mostly gonna do western handles (maybe some wa handles too) and some grinding on soft steels. Also which grits should you suggest for this kind of work? Thank you.
> 
> CENTRAL MACHINERY - 1 In. X 30 In. Belt Sander


I have that exact 1x30 model from Harbor Freight. The only time I really us it any more is when doing westerns, and that's mostly because I can work the handle without the blade getting in the way. For western wa handles I use my 6x48 belt. What @kbright said is true. I use mostly 80 grit, sometimes 120, and with those grits don't scorch the wood. Early on, I bought some 220 belts and most hardwoods I tried them on would start burning almost immediately. So the belt sander serves to create a rough shape, and I smooth the shape out using sanding blocks.

It is cheap, it is small and easy to store and move. It has a vacuum port on the side, that accepts a small vacuum hose, which when used will minimize the dust. It won't eliminate it enough to use it in a living area of the house, but it helps keep your shop a little more tidy. I have owned mine for about a year and have never had any problem with it. There are many better quality options out there, but it has been a serviceable intro device to get me into the hobby.


----------



## Bensbites

I have been running a HouseMade.us revolution 2x72 built from a kit. I love that it can tilt horizontally to even put my bevels.


----------



## inferno

you need to clock the motor down with a freq converter if you wanna do slow speeds.


----------



## Taz575

I just got my AmeriBrade FastBack set up with a 2HP motor and VFD. So much nicer than my frankengrinder I posted before!!


----------



## Dominick Maone




----------



## inferno

so you got some kind of mass production going on?


----------



## ian

NO ChoP! said:


> View attachment 86495
> 
> Built this. 3 speed pulley. 1hp motor.
> Also have
> 1x42 kalamazoo
> 1x42 Delta with 8" disc
> 2x 12" Rikon discs
> 
> Will be upgrading to a ots vfd grinder soon...



So how do you even go about building a grinder? Where do you find parts that fit together so well, or did you fabricate some of the metal pieces, or what? I look at that and I have like no idea where to start. Impressed.


----------



## NO ChoP!

ian said:


> So how do you even go about building a grinder? Where do you find parts that fit together so well, or did you fabricate some of the metal pieces, or what? I look at that and I have like no idea where to start. Impressed.


I bought a bunch of the stuff from Origin Blade Maker (OBM). The frame I had welded up from a guy, who also had the motor. I've since added a much beefier spring. 

Not hard really. Just need to make sure everything is square. 

I do hate the pulley system though, and will eventually upgrade.


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

New 19" wheel that I added to my homebuilt.


----------



## inferno

wow what are you gonna do with it??


----------



## VICTOR J CREAZZI

inferno said:


> wow what are you gonna do with it??


It's mostly a curiosity project. The idea is that the surface is effectively flat, without actually being flat. Several grinder makers offer large wheels including Claryx mentioned earlier in thread with their 500mm wheel. It will often be used in place of a flat platen. Time will tell whether it's as useful as I hope it to be.


----------



## gregfisk

I built this 2x72 about a year ago and have modified it a couple of times since. I rebuilt the platen and made it 12” long and it will now tilt to 90 degrees. I also just picked up a 10” contact wheel for it which I really like using so far.


----------



## Matt Zilliox

andygraybeal said:


> I've gotten my eyeballs oogling a Burr King 960-272. It'll be two years before I can afford it. If I can save consistently & cut back on my expensive beer habit, I might be able to have it.
> 
> What do you guys have (for use with knives particularly) ??
> 
> Andy


I have this burr king. I'd go after one of the more specialized knife maker grinders


----------



## ian

gregfisk said:


> I built this 2x72 about a year ago and have modified it a couple of times since. I rebuilt the platen and made it 12” long and it will now tilt to 90 degrees. I also just picked up a 10” contact wheel for it which I really like using so far.View attachment 114250
> View attachment 114251
> View attachment 114253



That is so sexy...


----------



## IsoJ

gregfisk said:


> I built this 2x72 about a year ago and have modified it a couple of times since. I rebuilt the platen and made it 12” long and it will now tilt to 90 degrees. I also just picked up a 10” contact wheel for it which I really like using so far.View attachment 114250
> View attachment 114251
> View attachment 114253


Just great built


----------



## Rreidiii

Tw90 is the gold standard now


----------



## gregfisk

Haha, thanks Ian. I really enjoyed the build. The reason I built it the way I did is that I don’t weld “yet”. I think building your belt grinder is a great option if you’re up for the task. You can buy a set of wheels on eBay for a very reasonable price, especially if you buy the fiberglass enforced plastic ones. I just picked up a set of them for a horizontal 2x72 that I’ll be building shortly. I’m also using a treadmill motor with a variable speed controller which didn’t cost anything.


----------



## ian

gregfisk said:


> Haha, thanks Ian. I really enjoyed the build. The reason I built it the way I did is that I don’t weld “yet”. I think building your belt grinder is a great option if you’re up for the task. You can buy a set of wheels on eBay for a very reasonable price, especially if you buy the fiberglass enforced plastic ones. I just picked up a set of them for a horizontal 2x72 that I’ll be building shortly. I’m also using a treadmill motor with a variable speed controller which didn’t cost anything.



Pretty sure I'm not up to the task yet. It might be smart for me to spend a while actually using belt sanders before trying to build them, too. I'm kind of new to all of this. I still have no idea where to start when I look at something like that. It's inspiring though.


----------



## M1k3

ian said:


> Pretty sure I'm not up to the task yet. It might be smart for me to spend a while actually using belt sanders before trying to build them, too. I'm kind of new to all of this. I still have no idea where to start when I look at something like that. It's inspiring though.


There's a bunch of DIY builds on bladeforums.


----------



## ian

M1k3 said:


> There's a bunch of DIY builds on bladeforums.



Nice. Did some searching for plans online, inspired by this. E.g. Homemade Belt Sander

However, seems like a big project! Probably will focus on knife projects for a while.


----------



## Dominick Maone

I was in the process of making a homemade sander for two years. Then early last year decided it’s never going to happen and I need to buy one if I want to stop using the 1x30 (which I hated using so I rarely made knives). So I bought an Ameribrade and can make significantly more knives significantly faster.


----------



## whirlwynds

some pretty ingenious designs here.

I have two viel 1x42s, one with a fixed 1725rpm motor and another with a variable speed motor from 400-3800rpm and then dual 2x48 grinders.


----------



## Get a Grip

I've got the Jet VS 2*48 with the 9" disc. I'll likely be adding an Ameribrade in the summer.


----------

